

Ask HN: The best way to track performance? - alid

Hey guys, I’d love your help to save me from re-inventing the wheel – what’s the easiest way to track and analyze all business metrics in one place?<p>Currently I use Google Analytics for web and Excel &#38; Powerpoint for financials and marketing, with dashboards and a traffic light system for things like target vs actuals. Pretty standard stuff. I can manipulate Excel to analyze data…but I don’t enjoy it, it’s time consuming, prone to human and formulaic error, it’s not realtime, and I’d like a s*xy interface where I can ‘tick the box’ to produce results. Obviously every business has unique key metrics, but I’m looking for a system that has a large universe of formulae already built in, which can be applied to my own data at the click of a button.<p>For example, if I want to look at virality I choose the dates, click the ‘Virality’ button, and there it is. Then with a click I can overlay that with the activities I’ve done that week to induce virality (referral program, social media, advertising or whatever). Then I choose to overlay that with churn rates, and then finally I overlay it all with revenue for that period. What a nice little snapshot. Then I can choose to compare all that with, say, 4 months prior. Sweet. The results can be easily shared, and with a click I can choose to look at percentages/real figures/graphs. And I’m right-brained so would love it to have color and classy UX.<p>Suggestions would be awesome. Cheers!
======
dylanhassinger
Try webcontrolroom.com

~~~
alid
Thanks man! I'll give it a try. Basically I'm looking for one platform that
integrates and automates website/marketing/product/revenue/engagement
metrics...so I can focus more energy on the things that I love ;) (brand,
customer acquisition)

